# anole with a swollen eye



## sam316 (Mar 21, 2007)

That pretty much sums up my problem. One of my anoles eyes has swollen up huge! the top and bottom eye lids are swollen and closed due to biendg so puffy. Its only on one of the eyes but the other is closed as it is probably to painful to open it. There is no discolouration and no other signs of a problem. I havent posted a picture as i cant see it will help, its literally just a swollen eye. I would take it to the vets but they are so expensive and the anole is so small, i can't see that they would be able to do anything. I'm hoping the swelling will go down, but if it doesnt the poor thing will starve to death as it cant see to eat. I'm stumped on what to do for the little guy. it looks like its in a lot of pain. Anyone got any ideas?
thanks,
sam.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*Posting a pic will help as ppl maybe able to diagnose it it may be an i infection..*

*By saying its so small and costs too much is tht you inplying 'because its small its not worth it' you buy the animals you pay for them.*

*If its in pain you shouldnt think twice about taking it.*

*Post a pic please and do take it to vet*


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

The size of the animal should'nt matter. But if we're talking about the animal being too small to treat?
Ive taken an animal smaller to the vet (western swift) to treat for mites.
The vet maybe able to give you something to swab the eye with. It's worth a try, an anoles are worth it too. 

The vet should be able to give it a look and give you something surely.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*vets can do something... There is things they can give them.*

*Post a pic of the eye maybe someone can try and give a diagnosis on here.*


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

sam316 said:


> That pretty much sums up my problem. One of my anoles eyes has swollen up huge! the top and bottom eye lids are swollen and closed due to biendg so puffy. Its only on one of the eyes but the other is closed as it is probably to painful to open it. There is no discolouration and no other signs of a problem. I havent posted a picture as i cant see it will help, its literally just a swollen eye. I would take it to the vets but they are so expensive and the anole is so small, i can't see that they would be able to do anything. I'm hoping the swelling will go down, but if it doesnt the poor thing will starve to death as it cant see to eat. I'm stumped on what to do for the little guy. it looks like its in a lot of pain. Anyone got any ideas?
> thanks,
> sam.


ok i cant help but be a little worid about the last bit about him being in pain.If hes in pain you MUST take him the vets not only for your reasurence but its also law that a animal has the right to veterinary treatment if it needs it.Frankly i cant stand seeing any animal in pain an saying it will starve to death becasue it cant hunt must mean its pretty bad.They at the very least will give you a anti inflamtory cream to put on it to take the sweling down.

have you tried bathing it with cotten wool and luke warm water as that might help if you do it gently.

Also are you helping him feed at all?hand feeding an basic care is needed pronot if you want him to live.

Also you mentioned vet treament is expensive....yes i agree but if money is a issue then they will let you pay weekly or monthly.

i really would advise going the vets even if its only to get him checked out.if not report the problem to the rspca.they might be able to help.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> ok i cant help but be a little worid about the last bit about him being in pain.If hes in pain you MUST take him the vets not only for your reasurence but its also law that a animal has the right to veterinary treatment if it needs it.Frankly i cant stand seeing any animal in pain an saying it will starve to death becasue it cant hunt must mean its pretty bad.They at the very least will give you a anti inflamtory cream to put on it to take the sweling down.
> 
> have you tried bathing it with cotten wool and luke warm water as that might help if you do it gently.
> 
> ...


 
Totally agree with it all as i said no animal should be in pain ..


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

This happened to one my mine a few weeks back, it lasted about a week then went down. Hopefully the same will happen with your little guy but i'd say take it to the vets just to be on the safe side. Least they could do is give it a check up.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah i hate it.and please dont think im having a go as im not.im just concernd for you and him really.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*and i dont think the comment he made about*

* 'Its so small and it cost too much'*

*That implys that its not worth getting treat?*

*They maybe little but tey feel pain and if its in pain like you say then it needs to seek a vet.*


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

this happened with one of my babies but it was because he was having trouble shedding just around the eye. i kept it moist and wiped it with a cotton wool bud and now he's fine...stuggles sometimes when shedding but i just do the same again. is yours shedding or just gotten swollen for no apparent reason? 
i very much doubt you'll be able to hand feed it if it can't open its eyes so you need to get to a vet asap, dont want the little guy starving. 
good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *and i dont think the comment he made about*
> 
> *'Its so small and it cost too much'*
> 
> ...


 
i dont think he ment it like that to be honest, hes just saying the rep is so small that they might not be able to do anything, its true it costs an arm and a leg just to look at the thing!


----------



## sam316 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks for the post lil noodle. 
I certainly didn't mean it wasn't worth it. I have been breeding anoles for 3years now and always take my herps to the vets if they are in need. it's just that often when the herp is so small its difficult for a vets to be able to do anything. I had called the vets prior to starting the thread but they also said it would depend on what the problem was as to wether they would be able to do anything to help. The problem only appeared yesterday and could not have been there longer than 24hours as i had checked them over the previous day. Unfortunately when i went in to spray them early this morning the anole was lying where he was when he went to sleep, he had passed away in the night.


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

im so sorry :sad: but you did your best when ringing the vets. and dont worry what people say about you not caring, i new what you ment.


----------



## Rukmini (May 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that 

:sad:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

sorry


----------

